# Anglo Irish Bank Picket



## OCY (19 Aug 2008)

Does anyone know why there are people picketing outside Anglo on Stephens Green.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (19 Aug 2008)

Probably some farmers picketing over Tralee Beef and Lamb which went into liquidation and the farmers didn't see why they should lose money. They thought that Anglo should pay them for supplying the company.


----------



## ClubMan (19 Aug 2008)

Some links/media coverage about that case .


----------



## Pulse (19 Aug 2008)

Apparently it was a publican from the southeast who wanted quite a big loan to pay off a tax bill but Anglo refused to give it to him so he rented a crowd to do a picket.


----------



## redstar (19 Aug 2008)

Pulse said:


> Apparently it was a publican from the southeast who wanted quite a big loan to pay off a tax bill but Anglo refused to give it to him so he rented a crowd to do a picket.



Bloody cheek


----------



## Macattack (25 Aug 2008)

i heard that too!! 

i asked myself why there were picketing as i walked by and i was told by one man to mind my business. Two of the others (out of four) didnt speak english.


----------



## ClubMan (25 Aug 2008)

Macattack said:


> Two of the others (out of four) didnt speak english.


So what?!?


----------



## bond-007 (25 Aug 2008)

> i asked myself why there were picketing as i walked by and i was told by one man to mind my business.


Then he has no right to picket.


----------



## ClubMan (25 Aug 2008)

bond-007 said:


> Then he has no right to picket.


Why? Is there some law that says you have to explain yourself to passers by?


----------



## efm (25 Aug 2008)

ClubMan said:


> Why? Is there some law that says you have to explain yourself to passers by?


 
There may not be a specific picketing law but it seems daft to mount a picket but not tell anyone why?  Isn't part of the point of a picket to raise the awareness of whatever you are picketing about?


----------



## ClubMan (25 Aug 2008)

Yes - but to say that somebody has "no right" to picket because they don't explain themselves to some passer by sounds wrong to me.


----------



## bond-007 (25 Aug 2008)

Personally to me, if a person chooses to picket and therefore obstruct the public footpath they should have a sign or a notice saying why they are picketing. 

If a person does not have a sign and is abusive to passers by they are causing a public nuisance and should be removed by the Gardaí.


----------



## jhegarty (25 Aug 2008)

Was this it ?


----------



## bond-007 (25 Aug 2008)

Very good!


----------



## ClubMan (25 Aug 2008)

bond-007 said:


> If a person does not have a sign and is abusive to passers by they are causing a public nuisance and should be removed by the Gardaí.


You must be a very sensitive soul if you consider this to be abuse:


Macattack said:


> i asked myself why there were picketing as i walked by and i was told by one man to mind my business.


Hope my post doesn't upset you too much.


----------



## bond-007 (25 Aug 2008)

It all depends on the tone.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (25 Aug 2008)

Let's be clear about this.

People picket to highlight their grievances. They tell people why they are picketing.

If they picket and don't explain why they are picketing they have no moral right to picket.

They should not be paying people to picket as has been alleged in this case. 

If they carryt a defamatory placard then they should be removed by the Gardai. This is a particularly sensitive time for Irish financial institutions where their solvency has been questioned and the media, and Askaboutmoney, should not be publicising nuisance pickets.

Brendan


----------

